# Flea/tick collars



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

Anyone had any luck with Seresto or Scalibor flea/tick collars? My vet here says they give up to 8 months of total protection and are unaffected by water (mine are always swimming), but I've always used Advantix because I thought collars didn't work as well on long-haired dogs.

Any thoughts/experiences?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't use them. They have always given mine dry, flaky, itchy skin on their necks. I do flea/tick bath mine regularly during tick season. I also put bandannas on them with tick repellent when I take them for walks or extended time outside. I use use Revolution which has limited tick coverage but I all them meds are poisons so I try to minimize their usuage.


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks...I'm asking because Skye just had a mega-reaction to a tick bite: ulcerating abcess, on antibiotics for a week. I'd used Advantix all her first year but stopped for the winter. Pulled two ticks off her day before yesterday and then yesterday, this nasty bite...vet thinks collars are less toxic for the dog than the liquid tubes. Not sure which way to go...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The dog has to get bitten for the tubes stuff to kill it I think. I just check my several times a day. Lucky was highly allergic to tick bites and would get hot spots from them and needed steroids after a bite. None of the Yorkies are allergic. Buddy is severely allergic to fleas and mildly allergic to ticks. Thank God it is ticks I have to primarily worry about in my area


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Love the scalibor collars. They aren't like the other collars I've used/seen. The meds only get transferred to the dog by friction-the collars aren't powdery like other collars. The collars themselves are kind of stretchy too unlike other collars that feel like they will snap if you pulled on them much.


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

I used a Preventic collar on Buddy. I did not put it on him very tightly, just enough room to fit a couple of fingers between collar and skin. He had ticks for the very first time last August (at 11 y/o), and nothing else worked. Tried Frontline and even vet recommended Certifect. Preventic took care of the ticks and I never saw another one on him. The active ingredient in Preventic and Certifect is the same (Amitraz), and I can not figure out why it worked and Certifect didn't. Groomer recommended to use the left-over piece that is cut-off and put in inside the vacuum cleaner bag or canister, to kill ticks that are alive when vacuumed up.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

My vet recommended Preventic when Hunter developed a major fear of any type of topical. He would not let us near him if we had Frontline or any other topical in our hands. Now both boys wear Preventic collars about 10 months out of the year. We live in the woods in SC and we have plenty of ticks. This collar really works. It lasts for 3 months and they will never have a tick attached while wearing the collars. Amazon.com has the best deal.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

The only issue I have with Preventic collars is that they are not supposed to get wet. My dogs swim almost daily so that is the big selling point for Scalibor collars.


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Vet is recommending Seresto, 8 months of protection and they can get wet:

Seresto® Provides Groundbreaking Parasite Protection in Cats and Dogs -- BIRMINGHAM, England, April 12, 2012 /PRNewswire/ --

Brand-new, from Bayer...has anyone seen it Stateside yet?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I've never heard of it, so it must not be available yet in the US (our Bayer rep is really good at letting us know about new products).


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

NEVER use toxic chemicals on myself or my dogs..... I know this is a controversal issue with many forum members so it is just my opinion.


----------



## NoahBear (Apr 28, 2013)

*Question*

Hi JazzSkye,
I have 2 goldens and one is very similar to yours, and English Creme with a curly, thick coat.
I am also wondering if I should go with the Seresto or Preventix collar. Our dogs are also in a lake a lot, and our cabin is in the woods (on the lake) so the dogs get a lot of ticks including deer ticks (both have had lymes disease). 
We have used Frontline, and the others, and although the vet says they work well, we find a lot of ticks on the dogs, even when we reapply often, plus a lot seems to go in their hair instead of seeping into the skin when applying.
I'm wondering what you found worked well for you since your questions were a while ago...
Thanks!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

We have the Seresto collar at work now. I think we just started getting them in about two weeks ago if not longer. I am still on the fence about it. 
Are collars safer than topicals?


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd advise caution with tick collars on the market as they contain MAOIs, which are contraindicated and potentially toxic with almost everything you give your dogs, including many ingredients of pet foods...weigh the risk and benefits I guess based on the chances and risks of Lyme vs. MAOIs toxicity....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

NoahBear said:


> Hi JazzSkye,
> I have 2 goldens and one is very similar to yours, and English Creme with a curly, thick coat.
> I am also wondering if I should go with the Seresto or Preventix collar. Our dogs are also in a lake a lot, and our cabin is in the woods (on the lake) so the dogs get a lot of ticks including deer ticks (both have had lymes disease).
> We have used Frontline, and the others, and although the vet says they work well, we find a lot of ticks on the dogs, even when we reapply often, plus a lot seems to go in their hair instead of seeping into the skin when applying.
> ...


The Preventic collar is not supposed to get wet, so you probably don't want that one.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

dogloverforlife said:


> We have the Seresto collar at work now. I think we just started getting them in about two weeks ago if not longer. I am still on the fence about it.
> Are collars safer than topicals?


Don't know, but flumethrin found in Seresto has had a very interesting history in both the EU and Australia. The EPA as usual doesn't care much....

http://www.apvma.gov.au/products/review/completed/flumethrin.php

As with every medication you need to weigh the risks and benefits...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I just put my order in this afternoon for BOG, but I have already pulled a tick off each dog. I have been spraying them.down with Richard's Organics flea and tick spray.
Either it doesn't work well or I am not getting enough on them.
I wish I would have decided about the BOG earlier this year so it would already be building up in their systems.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

dogloverforlife said:


> I just put my order in this afternoon for BOG, but I have already pulled a tick off each dog. I have been spraying them.down with Richard's Organics flea and tick spray.
> Either it doesn't work well or I am not getting enough on them.
> I wish I would have decided about the BOG earlier this year so it would already be building up in their systems.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As much as I'd love to see natural stuff working, I don't think it really does. You can try food grade diatomaceous earth against ticks and fleas just apply it on your dog after he gets back from his outdoors adventures. The key to preventing Lyme and many other diseases is finding the little pesky thing as soon as possible, usually takes about 36hrs for a dog to get infected by Lyme apafter a tick bite, some other disease take less time 12hrs. You should look carefully and pay attention to every part, including inside ears with a battery lamp - yes the bloodsuckers go there too....ugh.

Best of luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

